# Moving To Girne, Kyrenia...



## II Valentine II (Nov 17, 2010)

Im a 27 year old single male from Birmingham, England. Im moving to Girne, Kyrenia on the 30th of Novembver lane:

I have secured a full time job in the Gaming Industry. My Work Permit & 12 months Accommodation are being taken care of by the company.

I have never been to Cyprus before, for that matter i have never really been abroad much. I came to the point in my life where i felt i needed some change and adventure.

_I have some Questions 

1. What kind of age group populate the area?
2. How safe is this area for new comers?
3. Average price of Alcohol?
4. Are there any English pubs, shops, places, etc?
5. How much is a meal for two at a local Restaurant?
6. Are there any Wifi Enabled Hotspots or Internet Cafe's?
7. What kind of Night Life can I expect?
8. How far away are the best beaches?
9. What kind of weather should be expecting for now?
10. What percentage of people speak English?
11. Are there any English known Banks, HSBC, Halifax, etc?
12. Any major cultural differences I should know about?_


I would really appreciate any other information I might need know that i haven't already asked.

Thanks for all the help & information.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

II Valentine II said:


> Im a 27 year old single male from Birmingham, England. Im moving to Girne, Kyrenia on the 30th of Novembver lane:
> 
> I have secured a full time job in the Gaming Industry. My Work Permit & 12 months Accommodation are being taken care of by the company.
> 
> ...


Hi, Welcome to the forum.
You will find that the majority of members here live in the South which is very different from the North of the island.
The North is Turkish occupied land and most people are muslim so whatever cultural differences there are will be mainly due to religion.
There are some excellent beaches in the North and Girne is right on the coast.
Weather will be the same as here in the South which in November will start to get a little chilly though much warmer than the Uk and it is coming into the rainy season so expect some heavy showers.
As for prices and how easily avaialbe wifi is that will need to be answered by someone who lives in the North.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

II Valentine II said:


> Im a 27 year old single male from Birmingham, England. Im moving to Girne, Kyrenia on the 30th of Novembver lane:
> 
> I have secured a full time job in the Gaming Industry. My Work Permit & 12 months Accommodation are being taken care of by the company.
> 
> ...


Hi, not lived there but have been on holiday there quite a few times, so here goes:
1. What kind of age group populate the area? like any other area/country mixed
2. How safe is this area for new comers? Cant answer that as for living there
3. Average price of Alcohol? Cheaper than England
4. Are there any English pubs, shops, places, etc? Yes - lots of English type pub/bars, but not as many 'larger louts'.
5. How much is a meal for two at a local Restaurant? Depends what you want to eat, good value you can dine very well on good local food and sea food
6. Are there any Wifi Enabled Hotspots or Internet Cafe's? I found a couple of bars and cafes.
7. What kind of Night Life can I expect? Nothing like England!
8. How far away are the best beaches? Within a few minuted drive
9. What kind of weather should be expecting for now? Veronica has given you this.
10. What percentage of people speak English? Vast majority
11. Are there any English known Banks, HSBC, Halifax, etc? CoOp bank.
12. Any major cultural differences I should know about?[/I] Different but we have never found anyone who would not help or not very friendly.

I am sure you will enjoy.

Steve


----------



## II Valentine II (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the responses  

My guess is that not many people are very familiar with the Northern Region of Cyprus that well. Which isn't so bad, iv'e heard good & bad stories. None the less, nothing can put me off moving there at the end of the month. Anymore feedback would be great.

Also, i'll try to answer all my own questions on here when i arrive to aid anybody else searching this forum for info in the future


----------

